# Cat hit by car - broken pelvis - advice?!



## slfisher

We are so torn about what to do; surgery for her will be $2500 plus $500 for other things. The surgery isn't guaranteed, the cat will have to be caged for 3-6 weeks to keep immobile, and we just don't know if we can do this. She's in pain, and has had to be on i.v. etc. all day cause of being in shock and her vitals being so low. should we put her out of her misery? or is it worth it to try to come up with the money, nurse her for 6 weeks, and no guarantees??? HELP!


----------



## hutch6

Hello,

Sorry to hear about the accident with your cat.

My cat got hit by a car but not quite as bad. He was struggling to go to the toilet and we had to make sure he could go or he would have had to be put out of his misery. He's been left without a tale as a reminder of how close he came.

When it comes to my pets I am not fussed about the cost as much as the quality of life after the incident. If their quality of life is going to be majorly affected I have no problem with them being put to rest. Have you asked the vet what quality of life the cat will have following a successful operation? Are you willing to put your cat through the treatment on a "what's best for the cat" basis?

I think it all comes down to belief with this type of thing and I know I am going to get slated but I am sure there some that see if from my point of view. I am a total and complete atheist. When something dies it is gone so I try to give my pets the best life they can have when they're with me and if that means saying goodbye when something bad happens then so be it, part of life. As I write this my dog is not having a very good time of things at the emergency vets. Am I worried? Of course I am. Would I have him put to rest if he wasn't able to run around when he got out or jump about? Without a doubt as I know he would be frustrated to hell if he couldn't so his quality of life is not what he deserves. I could never keep an animal alive for my own sake and sacrifice it living a decent fulfilled life.

In these types of cases you have to think what is best for your animal knowing what that animal is like and how such operations and rehabilitation limitations could limit their abilities in the future. Animals can't tell us directly how they are feeling but if you know the animal well you can pick up on a few clues. 

To conclude I think you will have to make the decision knowing your animal, it's character, what it enjoys doing the most and take it from there.

Sorry if what I have wrote has upset you in anyway I sincerely didn't mean it to and I really hope you, the cat and your family find the happiness through all that has happened I really do.


----------



## sskmick

Its a tough call, as Hutch6 has said its quality of life long term. In this situation nothing is certain.

I am passionate about my pets and whilst I could have kept my cat alive (he had a tumour in his mouth), he would have had to have been tube fed as his tongue was affected. Part of me wanted to do that, but then you have to take a step back and realise animals need a quality of life that allows them their independence.

I am so sorry I can't give you the answer you are desperately searching for.

Sue


----------



## slfisher

Thanks to hutch6 and sskmick so much for taking the time to reply to me; you both sound like caring pet owners to take the time to write what you did. The vet is supposed to call us by noon today (working on a Sunday - a devoted vet!) and tell us whether the Pawlee has any feeling in her back end. Yesterday, even though she was pirkier after the i.v. fluids etc., he pinched her toes and there's no response from the cat, including no anal "reaction" either. Unless her back end shows some nerve sensation, she'll be incontinent and paralized; it may even be a sign that her insides aren't working; so upon the news this morning, this could be her last day of life. If she somehow has gained the nerves back and can have a poo and pee, that's the only way they'll perform the surgery; otherwise she may not even be able to withstand the surgery. 

I'm not an atheist, and believe God takes our spirits when it's time, and they live together and one day I'll see her and Tigger again. But I totally respect atheists and any beliefs of others. All feedback is very much appreciated at this excrutiating and cofusing time. 

I've asked God to either take her, or guide us on next steps and what's best for the cat; the recover is 3-6 weeks in a cage to keep them immobile - this is a cat that was dying to get outside the moment we got home from work and wouldn't come in again until we went and got her and brought her back inside. She LOVES the outdoors, and hunting, and stalking... I don't know how she'll do in a cage for that long; and then afterward, whether she has a limp or not, I know it wont' stop her, just concerned on her abiity to defend herself or flee a dangerous situation; will I be jeopardizing her safety by attempting to repair the broken pelvis and letting her outside again? And caging her for weeks, listening to her deperate cries to go outside will kill me. That alone seems somewhat inhumane? I guess the answers we get today from the vet will guide us further... I almost hope the nerves don't return in her back end, and our answer will be made for us. Just the pain of losing her, already everything I look at around the house brings up a funny memory and I cry at the drop of a hat. The pain inside when I think about losing our precious 2 year old cat - with polydactyl paws, the cutest "catchers mitts" you've ever seen, seems almost unbareable.

Will keep you updated... 

Grateful,

Sandra.


----------



## slfisher

Update, the vet just called; Pawlee peed last night, and also can lift both legs, so there's feeling and muscle tone just no bowel movement yet - he wants us to wait another day to see if she has one; they are going to "force feed" her tonight. Still struggling with all the choices at this time; by time all is said and done we're looking at over $3000; and not sure on complications later in life becuase of this, and her quality of life after the surgery etc. Any further advice is welcome. talk soon.


----------



## Nina

Had you got insurance for your cat, you would not have needed to post this thread.

Its a really though lesson, but I would say to all pet owners, PLEASE do not bring a pet into your home without having him/her insured.

Broken pelvises are common in road traffic accidents, but can be fixed with a routine operation. We have seen many cats recover from this and are as good as new.

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

slfisher said:


> Update, the vet just called; Pawlee peed last night, and also can lift both legs, so there's feeling and muscle tone just no bowel movement yet - he wants us to wait another day to see if she has one; they are going to "force feed" her tonight. Still struggling with all the choices at this time; by time all is said and done we're looking at over $3000; and not sure on complications later in life becuase of this, and her quality of life after the surgery etc. Any further advice is welcome. talk soon.


It's a hard one and only you can make the right decision but try not to stress over it too much whatever you decide I'm sure you will be doing it with the best intentions. All I'll say is that the weeks recovery in a cage could well be worth it for the end result, I wouldn't worry about the recovery time but what the end result is most likely to be. Best wishes and please let us know how things progress.


----------



## tinamary

When i had my old cat she went blind but she still got about and would still aim for the front door if it was open. We would very often find her asleep under a bush outside because one of the children had left the door open.

Anyway to cut a long story short, she got out and one of my sons friends accidently backed over her. She could not move and had broken her pelvis. We rushed her to the vets and i thought that was the end and the vet would insist i put her to sleep.

The vet x rayed her and said that she needed cage rest for the injury. She stayed at the vet for 3 weeks then came home to us and we put her in a large dog crate for about 5 weeks. After this she was fine apart from a limp and we had her for another 3 years. She was 19 when she died but i am glad she had that extra time with me.
It was hard for a few weeks but worth it in the end.


----------



## Guest

I read your thread with tears in my eyes - you sound like such loving and caring owners that I know you will make whatever is the right decision for Pawlee. In case it helps you to make your decision, I would just like to tell you about Drizzit, a siamese cross we had who was knocked down and broke his pelvis. He was left unable to urinate or defecate - he wasn't incontinent; nerve damage meant he just could not perform the actions on his own. We have a marvellous vet, and he taught me how to manually express his bladder and bowels. He was 13 when he had the accident, and lived for another 7 years - and except that either me or my OH had to express his bladder and bowels for him twice a day, he lived a normal life.

Fingers crossed that Pawlee will be ok.


----------



## Lumpy

What an incredibly difficult decision for you to have to make.

Would your vet let you pay the bill in instalments? And maybe Pawlee could be sedated while in the cage so she doesn't stress as much about not being able to go out. That may not be possible - I don't know anything about such injuries and don't know what I would do if such a dreadful thing happened to one of my fur babies.

Thinking of you and Pawlee and sending you love and healing.


----------



## slfisher

Thank you everyone - you are all wonderful. I'm so fortunate to be getting replies so quickly, from other furry animal lovers - Pawlee is like our child since we don't have any; our 1st and only cat lived 15 years and we had to put her down 2 years ago - the void was so enormous, 2 weeks after we got a kitten for $50 out of the paper - and only 2 short years later are faced with this again. Sometimes I wonder if owning pets is worth the excrutiating pain of losing them - they are so loyal, quiet loving companions, always there with unconditional love, always glad to see you, and let you know they love you just by looking into their little eyes. If I see Pawlee in the vets, and have to make a choice, I'm going to melt right there. I will have all your thoughts with me when the time comes. I appreciate your sending love and healing my way; we need all the prayers and positive thoughts we can get. Vet will call us later today with update so will update y'all soon. All your advice and help has been ENORMOUSLY helpful, and came at a crucial time for me. The only advice my husband and I have is from each other, and other family; it's nice to get opinions and experiences from others who have gone thru this. Thanks to whomever created this web site. Sincerely...


----------



## helz

Nina Cole said:


> Had you got insurance for your cat, you would not have needed to post this thread.
> 
> Its a really though lesson, but I would say to all pet owners, PLEASE do not bring a pet into your home without having him/her insured.
> 
> Broken pelvises are common in road traffic accidents, but can be fixed with a routine operation. We have seen many cats recover from this and are as good as new.
> 
> Best of luck.


That is not true, the posters main concern here seems to be the well being of the cat, although the cost has been mentioned here the topic is generally on the cats quality of life, this would be the major consideration with or without insurance.

As for the cage rest, my cat broke her pelvis (no operation needed), she was given cage rest for 6 weeks. She too likes to be outdoors, and it was hard to keep her locked up, especially when we could see she so desperatly wanted to come out, but she mended and now trots around like she used to.

Good luck!


----------



## lizward

I had a cat with a broken pelvis who had to have an operation to make sure everything was clear inside but the cost was nowhere near the amount you are talking about. What are they planning to do, do you know?

Mine made a total recovery after three weeks of very close confinement.

Liz


----------



## hutch6

The trouble we had with Marley when this happened is that the pain was too much for him for going for a poo and he would smahs the cage up so the vet could not tell if he had actually motioned it himself or if it had just dropped out. 

This happened for three days so i finally said that I'd take him home, keep an eye on him round the clock and see if he did indeed motion it himself.

He was home for about 14hours before it eventually happened and I caught it on my phone video camera to show the vets. I still have it as it makes me smile to see him doing it and knowing it meant he would have a normal life.

If you want closure and want the cat to feel comfortable doing it this is perhaps one option as it is in familiar surroundings and can be a big comfort to the cat even through what it is happening.

I really hope your cat pulls through, they are fighters.

Marley has just returned from a four day AWOL stint, probably in someone's house, so I thought I would reply and wish you all the best with what happens.


----------



## slfisher

Thank you "helz", it's so reassuring to know they can bounce back to normal. Just waiting for a bowel movement from Pawlee before we can consider surgery; some say she doen't necessarily need surgery and that cats can heal on their own from broken pelvises, but from the look on the xray, don't see how she could heal on her own unless they set the bone in place first? Our vet seriously suggests Pawlee have the surgery cause hers is "not a nice break" - said 2 hr surgery. Guess that's why it's $2500... it's also a specialist that has to do it, he can't do that kind of surgery her said cause it's too complicated. So I guess her break is probably worse than the average cat's broken pelvis. Nonetheless, it's very expensive; and I didn't even realize we could get pet insurance or I would have looked into it. Thanks again, will update when I can.


----------



## slfisher

Thanks "hutch6", I hope my cat is as fortunate as yours to pass poo soon... it's only been technically 16 hrs since I brought her to the vet - so far they've i.v.'d her, given her steroids, pain killers and anti-inflammatories; her poor claws were shredded to nothing - vet says this is classic evidence she was hit by a car cause they tend to grab at the pavement. She's quite alert now, and apparently making lots of noise. I'm relieved she was able to urinate, just praying for poop now... will update soon. Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow, I just don't want bad news when I'm at work... can't phathom how it will affect me... pray for me and Pawlee. Thx : ) slfisher


----------



## slfisher

Hi "lizward", I know the price is completely outrageous; the only thing I can think of why it's so expensive is because it has to be done by a specialist; the vet can't do it cause he says it's not a simple break, his exact words were, "it's not a nice break". He said the surgery would be 2 hours. Probably more than the average pelvic repair I imagine. In any case, what choice do we have. 

Guess we will have to get some kind of cage for her "close confinement" recovery; if/when we get that far; any suggestions? Do we need to buy a big cage? We have the travel kennel thingy, but she's afraid of that thing as it is and it's way too small! Thanks, SF


----------



## slfisher

Hi Lumpy, I will ask if the vet will let us pay in installments. I would think so. I know she'll be drugged somewhat in the beginning, and apparently they sleep most of the first few days. It's after that, that will be the hard part. I will ask about that too, maybe there's something we can give her that will keep her calm for her own sake too! Thanks for the good wishes; will update when I know more.

SF


----------



## slfisher

Wow, that kind of dedication is admireable. Not sure I could do that for 1 year, let alone 7! Hats off to you and yours. That is one lucky animal. I imagine you'd had to squeeze the abdominal area ina certain spot or something like that... I hope I don't have to, but will ask the vet if required. 

I had another person who works at the shelter tell me, there's so many kittens and cats that need homes; that kind of money could help a lot of other cats. I feel selfish spending this kind of money on my cat? She made it sound like no one cat is worth that kind of money, when there are so many others that need us - any comments? SF


----------



## slfisher

I didn't realize there was animal insurance, I'm in British Columbia Canada, where are you? Maybe we dont' have it here? If we do, I'm certainly going to look into it for my next animal. And now, if Pawlee is lucky enough to come home, I'll look into it for her next 10 years... hopefully!


----------



## sskmick

slfisher said:


> I didn't realize there was animal insurance, I'm in British Columbia Canada, where are you? Maybe we dont' have it here? If we do, I'm certainly going to look into it for my next animal. And now, if Pawlee is lucky enough to come home, I'll look into it for her next 10 years... hopefully!


I live in England were pet insurance is available I have never had insurance for my pets, I haven't had one of mine put to sleep because I couldn't afford treatment. Jasper my previous cat is a prime example. Even had he have been insurance the end result would have been the same.

However in your situation there is a possibility of a full recovery but it isn't guaranteed and that is my understanding of your concern.

Keep us posted and keep your chin up. 

Sue


----------



## Lumpy

slfisher said:


> Wow, that kind of dedication is admireable. Not sure I could do that for 1 year, let alone 7! Hats off to you and yours. That is one lucky animal. I imagine you'd had to squeeze the abdominal area ina certain spot or something like that... I hope I don't have to, but will ask the vet if required.
> 
> I had another person who works at the shelter tell me, there's so many kittens and cats that need homes; that kind of money could help a lot of other cats. I feel selfish spending this kind of money on my cat? She made it sound like no one cat is worth that kind of money, when there are so many others that need us - any comments? SF


I am fortunate in that I have never been in a situation where I have had to spend so much money in a lump sum but I have spent hundreds on one of my rescue bunnies and a couple of people asked why I didn't just get another one!!!!

I can kind of see what the person is saying about all the other animals who need homes but for me once I bring a pet home then it is my responsibility and I will do all within my power to ensure they live as long as they can - providing their quality of life is reasonable.

In my opinion I don't think you are selfish at all to spend that kind of money on your cat. Pawlee is precious and unique - your fur child.

When I am unsure what treatment to have for one of my fur family (as I am aware I am not at all objective when they are ill - I don't have a partner or children and my fur babies are my family) I usually ask my vet what she would do if my pet were hers. Some vets won't answer that question but mine does and I find that helps me to make a decision.

I hope that you are guided to make the best decision for Pawlee.

Am thinking of you and sending you love and healing.

x


----------



## lizward

slfisher said:


> Hi "lizward", I know the price is completely outrageous; the only thing I can think of why it's so expensive is because it has to be done by a specialist; the vet can't do it cause he says it's not a simple break, his exact words were, "it's not a nice break". He said the surgery would be 2 hours. Probably more than the average pelvic repair I imagine.


Yes it sounds as if that will be it.



> Guess we will have to get some kind of cage for her "close confinement" recovery; if/when we get that far; any suggestions? Do we need to buy a big cage? We have the travel kennel thingy, but she's afraid of that thing as it is and it's way too small! Thanks, SF


I had mine in an Atlas 40 carrier - sounds horrible, it is literally only big enough to take her bed and the litter tray, water goes on the door attached by a D ring holder. It felt horrible leaving her in there and shutting the door - I had to do that because of her complaining - btu I tell you what, it worked!

Liz


----------



## Guest

slfisher said:


> Wow, that kind of dedication is admireable. Not sure I could do that for 1 year, let alone 7! Hats off to you and yours. That is one lucky animal. I imagine you'd had to squeeze the abdominal area ina certain spot or something like that... I hope I don't have to, but will ask the vet if required.
> 
> I had another person who works at the shelter tell me, there's so many kittens and cats that need homes; that kind of money could help a lot of other cats. I feel selfish spending this kind of money on my cat? She made it sound like no one cat is worth that kind of money, when there are so many others that need us - any comments? SF


Yeah, it was a very specific area - I wouldn't have known what I was doing originally but after the vet trained me it was easy, really.

Don't let your friend make you feel guilty. Of course your cat is worth that amount of money - this is not just "a" cat we are talking about: this is a companion who you love and who loves you, a member of your family! Your friend's concern about the cats at her shelter is admirable, but for you your cat obviously must come first!


----------



## ciaraH

slfisher said:


> Update, the vet just called; Pawlee peed last night, and also can lift both legs, so there's feeling and muscle tone just no bowel movement yet - he wants us to wait another day to see if she has one; they are going to "force feed" her tonight. Still struggling with all the choices at this time; by time all is said and done we're looking at over $3000; and not sure on complications later in life becuase of this, and her quality of life after the surgery etc. Any further advice is welcome. talk soon.


Hiya my name is Ciara, Im from Dublin in Ireland,

I lost my cat, Booboo last year when he was hit by a car. It was about 12 at night and our next door neighbour came in and told us that he could hear noise like a baby crying outside his garden and thought it was our boo.

We called the vet out straight away, I totally understand when money is not an object because I would have paid anything even if I had to borrow to make him better.

I felt so gutted when the vet said that his back was broken and there was nothing that could be done. I still feel to this day very ripped off that the vet didnt even try. He put our cat down in front of us right there on the stairs and I just fell to pieces, it didnt feel real at all and still hurts to think about it.

And to make it worse, I had to go upstairs to get the vet his money and through the tears I was counting in out and he just told me quiet coldly it was a fiver short. (eh would have paid anything to have my cat back)

I found it very hard to get over because I loved Booboo to bits.

Thats why Im e-mailing you. Im so happy your baby is doing well, the progress sounds really good and Im really happy that you had a vet that gave you the option of trying. The love of a pet is really stong and Pawlee sounds like a fighter. Best of luck!!!! and love to Pawlee!!X


----------



## slfisher

Wow Ireland, I had no idea I was reaching so far - I'm on Vancouver Island, Canada! Your story sounds horrible; a broken back? Sounds very serious, and yes, does sound unfixable, but what do I know. Sometimes physicians get de-sensitized from constantly being exposed to injuries and death, that's when it's time for them to retire! Obviously he was in it for the money and there was no feeling or love for the animal. Scary to think there are people like that caring for our animals. In my opinion, no decent vet would put down an animal right away like that unless it was in excrutiating pain and even then, would give it pain medicine so you could have time to say goodbye or at least discuss it first. Sounds awful. Poor you. Try to remember the wonderful ways of Booboo, and only those memories; when you think of the ending, stop yourself and think of something good. Soon those memories will fade and the good ones will stand out in your mind first and foremost. 

We saw Pawlee today; the specialist saw her x-rays and told us she doesn't need surgery; the vet said she will need 8 weeks of cage-rest though; we were so relieved... I prayed so hard last night; begged and pleaded with God to please save Pawlee; and today the dr said no surgery! Seems like a miracle! We are so happy, and she was so affectionate; drugged up mind you, but very affectionate! Halelujia!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for your reply... (ps, after we lost our first cat (15 yrs) it was devistating; after just 2 weeks we both felt such a void that we had to get another one; a kitten really helped get over Tigger; not replace her, but give us love... a thought for you.)


----------



## helz

Oh that is fantastic news!
As for the cage rest, i'm afraid you just have to be cruel to be kind. No doubt your cat will scratch to get out and cry at you night and day, but just think that 8 weeks is a very short time compared with the rest of his life he is now able to live.
Just some tips, when we had Trixy in a cage, she was mainly located in the kitchen, as people would pass through and talk to her during the day. In the evening when we were watching tv, we would carry her cage through so she could be with us. We would also sometimes leave the tv on for her to watch if we were out. When the weather was nice we would even move her cage outside just for a change of scenery and some fresh air.
Just make sure that cage is secure, if there is a way out, you cat will find it!

Good luck! and keep us posted


----------



## canuckjill

hi slfisher, I'm in Alberta my dads on the island Victoria small world eh. I'm sorry about your cat hope she heals well for you. We do have pet insurance overhere but last time I checked it was quite expensive. My Toby dog had a broken jaw dec 06 it cost 1500.00 to fix it but it was worth it although he died in nov 07 not related to the jaw break. Sending you good vibes and prayers...Jill


----------



## Lumpy

Oh, I'm so pleased Pawlee doesn't need an op. Reading that is a lovely start to the day.

I know 8 weeks of cage rest seems a long time but maybe she will adjust quickly. Cats do sleep a lot anyway - or my five adults certainly do  I think the previous suggestions given about keeping her where she will have company for much of the time is brilliant as she won't feel left out then and struggle to get to you.

With love and healing.

xx


----------



## hutch6

Wow!!!! Cat's are real fighters and survivalists aren't they? 

That is fantastic news and I am sure you and your family are extremely happy not to have put the poor critter through a surgical nightmare as well as 8-10 weeks rehabilitation after that. You can take solace that it is only the 8 weeks rest that is needed. Seems a lot of time but out of a lifetime it is merely a blip.

I am sure that when we make it so that animals are restricted in their movements that they understand. If a wild animal is injured they always head for the nearest warm dry place to recover and assess the situation. If Pawlee is able to move a little bit, perhaps let them choose where they want to rest and then put the cage their which should eliminate the frustration a little bit. If not I would suggest a place that is away from drafts and where Pawlee can see the majority of what's going on in the house i.e. I put Marley between int he lounge but left the kitchen door open so he could see us in the two most popular locations in my household. Granted he only only had to rest for a week or so but he seemed happy enough as long as he still felt part of the family.

Well I am glad to hear the road to recovery is obstacle free.

All the best in the recovery period and a big pat on the back for relief to all your family. Smiles all around!!!

Ian.


----------



## slfisher

Well, we just brought Pawlee home and set her up in a cage in the living room - from there she can see the dining room, the kitchen, who comes up the stairs and who walks down the hall - probably the best view in the house. Right now she's still very dopey - fell asleep with her tail in the water dish! She ate some food for the first time as soon as we set her up in the cage - gobbled it actually. Probably too freaked out in the vets to eat - he also gave her an appetite increaser shot, so it helped. I hear her little whimpers from my computer room, better go pet her some more. Right now she can't really stand, so don't expect she'll use the litter box for a while; guess I'll just have to replace the towels and blankets daily until she can - if anyone has any suggestions, let me know? 

She's not happy about being in there, but just having her home again, fills the void in my heart - I know she's happy to be home, cage or no cage! It's still an uphill battle, but a battle that can be won! Thanks to all for your support - it means more than words can express.

Slfisher


----------



## tinamary

Great that you have her home, don't be too worried about her not standing yet. A couple of weeks in the cage and she will be climbing the walls and sticking her paw through the bars as you walk past. I remember it well
Loads of tickles and love and she will be fine im sure.


----------



## ciaraH

Ahh, Im so happy that Pawlee is on the mend!!

It's going to be hard to have the cage but it must be so lovely to have Pawlee home.

Best of luck and hugs and kisses to Pawlee,

Ciara
Ireland

Ps. After Booboo, I swore I wouldnt get another pet cuase it hurts far too much should anything go wrong. but like that would last, the house is far to empty and myself and boyfriend love animals too much not to have them around. We are as bad as each other at spoiling them rotten. 

I couldnt get a cat though, even though I would have loved to but I wouldnt have the heart ot let it out with so much traffic around so we went with two small dogs instead, Beanie and Molly, they are at the vets today getting spayed so Im literally waiting on the cal to pick them up, already cant wait to see them.

Thanks for keeping everyone updated about Pawlee, it feels so good to hear great news. XX


----------



## Lumpy

I'm glad Pawlee is home in familiar surroundings. Love is a very powerful healer and I am sure she will be getting an abundance of that. It's great that she is eating.

Thinking of you with love and healing.

xx


----------



## michellew1

I just joined tonight, and read about your poor cat, I feel so sad for you. We had a cat around 10 yrs ago, he was a housecat but one night he got out, it was late and i couldnt go looking for him as i had a small child in bed. The next morning I found a sorry state on my back door step, he flopped into the kitchen and i knew he had been hit by a car.

I took him straight to the vet only to find out he had a broken pelvis. They kept him in all weekend. He was a moggie, and i never had pet insurance. He wasnt allowed painkillers because he would get a sense that he was ok and start jumping around, we basically had to leave him to see how he healed. after a fortnight his pelvis was fine, but the nerve damage was showing on his tail. He would try and use his litter tray but ended up dragging what he did around with his tail.

We made an appointment to have his tail amputated. in that fortnight, he got worse, he had diahorria all the time and everytime he sat down he would leave a pile, this wasnt good for my 18mnth old daughter as she was putting her hands in it if i wasnt quick enough.

Well, needless to say we made the decision to have him put to sleep, after 6 weeks he should have been fully healed. and that was a sign he would never be right.


I keep my fingers crossed your kitty gets well soon.


----------



## Guest

So glad to hear the good news about Pawlee!  Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## sskmick

I'm pleased to hear the good news. 

How is she today.

Sue


----------



## slfisher

An update - Pawlee is healing well from the broken pelvis - I think. It's hard to tell since she isn't really walking around just yet. Last night we decided after almost 7 weeks cage rest, we'd try putting her in her little bed next to the cage with the litter box and food/water etc closely accessible. She's barely back and forth to her littler box as it is so she doesn't try to go anywhere. 

But we think she ate some clumping cat litter - because she won't eat (past 24 hours) and she puked up a long hair ball and I swore I saw some clumping stuff in there. She now has the runs (with clear gel-like liquid). I read about this and it is a sign she's injested some clumping cat litter. I also read how bad that kind of litter is (feel so stupid I didn't know) and that cats often injest it and get really sick - some have died. It has a substance in it that's used as a cement-like filler - for blocking plumping leaks and dams and such - that's why it clumps the way it does - it swells like 15 times it's dry size, and well, if they eat it, even by accident from cleaning their paws etc., it will swell in their little stomachs. It can block their whole system and can accumulate over time and form a hard ball inside. How awful. The worst part, is that because it absorbs all moisture and swells, it dehydrates the cat. I truly pray this is not what is happening to her. I don't know what to do - it's Sunday and all the vets are closed today. She is sleeping at the moment and seems temporarly ok, but earlier she was not looking good - pupils dilated, ears down, but now she is purring and sleeping at the moment - I can't tell what's going on. I hope whatever it was has passed.

Someone on the internet said they tube-fed their cat chicken broth and other liquids until they could get the cat through the weekend and get it to the vet - to keep it hydrated. Does anyone have any experience with their cat eating clumping cat litter? Should I try this or let it run it's course? And any other home remedies that can get rid of the diahrea and bring her appetite back? Signed, worried. (again)  (she was almost in the clear from the accident and now this!)


----------



## Chista

I don't have any advice but I just wanted to say that I hope you make the right decision and I hope your cat's life ends peacefully if you make that decision. Good luck.


----------



## Leah100

Does your vet have an out of hrs emergency number? Ring them and they will talk you through it over the phone, hopefully they can give you advice to make her comfy and help you plan what to do for the night.


----------



## slfisher

Hi, I phoned the vet's office - they only have an "snwering service" - they gave me the # of a 24 hr emergency vet but it's about 40 min away and will be minimum $93 just for the visit cause it's a Sunday and more if after 5:30pm; our cat still hasn't eaten or drank anything in over 24 hours. so I just fed her an ounce or so of water from a syringe we had from the initial vet visits when she was hit by the car some 6 weeks ago - in total it was about 2 gulps for her, so I don't know how much to give her but everything I read says to avoid dehydration at all costs so I guess if she gets too much water, she'll pee it out like humans do - she hated me for doing it but that's too bad! I'll keep giving her water until tomorrow or until she eats something; if no food by tomorrow a.m. I'll have to take the day off work and take her to the vet. Thnx for the support.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

slfisher said:


> Hi, I phoned the vet's office - they only have an "snwering service" - they gave me the # of a 24 hr emergency vet but it's about 40 min away and will be minimum $93 just for the visit cause it's a Sunday and more if after 5:30pm; our cat still hasn't eaten or drank anything in over 24 hours. so I just fed her an ounce or so of water from a syringe we had from the initial vet visits when she was hit by the car some 6 weeks ago - in total it was about 2 gulps for her, so I don't know how much to give her but everything I read says to avoid dehydration at all costs so I guess if she gets too much water, she'll pee it out like humans do - she hated me for doing it but that's too bad! I'll keep giving her water until tomorrow or until she eats something; if no food by tomorrow a.m. I'll have to take the day off work and take her to the vet. Thnx for the support.


be careful with giving her too much water by syringe you can actually drown her if there's no where for the body to process the water! good luck at the vets and let us know how you get on


----------



## cannibalgoldfish

right... I had a dog hit by a car a couple of years ago. He burrowed out from the yard and ended up on the highway. Anyway, he got run over and The vet rang me up and said " good news! he didnt break his leg! he has a broken pelvis!" Uhuh.... Anyway, apparently broken pelvis's are fairly useless to treat. With large dogs they try to pin them but it is touch and go. With Loki they told me to let him hang out indoors with restricted movement for 2 months/ At the end of that time he is as good as he will get!. Well, he healed in a month, I give them that. But then I had to deal with his twisted manipulative ego that guilt tripped me with every wimper of his day....Damn shibas..... Too smart for their own good
Any way, years on, he is healthy, nerotic and scared of cars.


----------



## slfisher

HELLO EVERYONE - this time I have GOOD news. Pawlee is on the mend. And all leukemia and panleukopenia tests have come back negative. The vets are a little confused, but we've chalked it up to her having a nasty internal infection, of which she's now been on 4 different antibiotics and seems to be coming around. Temperature is down, walking around the house like nothing's wrong, no more clear gel (well no more anything cause she's still not eating), but she is, just little by little. I just wanted to let you all know, that just because a cat has a dangerously low white blood cell count, doesn't mean they have leukemia or some disease, or are going to die, we're certain it's just an infection which we are determined will clear up over the next few weeks. Lots of love and affection, constant attention and sweet talking, and letting her have her way, even if it means opening 3 different cans of cat food to see which one might appeal to her to get her to eat - whatever it took, we did it, and it paid off.

I may be talking too soon, but to see signs of life again after what we've seen and been through, we are very encouraged.

Just want to take a moment to thank ALL OF YOU who took the time to respond to me - I was so desperate for some feedback and support, and you gave that to me. Through all of the steps of this whole ordeal... the car accident, the diarrhea and not eating, to the fever and leukemia, thanks everyone and God Bless animal lovers.

Sandra
XOXO


----------



## Lumpy

Oh that is brilliant news - has made my morning

I have been wondering how Pawlee was. I did send her some distance reiki. I always give my pets reiki if they are poorly and they seem to like it.

I'll send her some more this evening.

Thank you for the update.

xxx and a gentle cuddle to Pawlee


----------



## SUPER MOE

Guys I really need some help... My one year old Myah ran away two days ago and I found her after two hours of searching with my friends.. I took her to the vet the next morning and he told me she has a fractured pelvis... I am not sure if she was hit by a car or a bike..etc.. She wasn't dragging herself when I found her but she was limping and in pain. The thing is that he told me that an operation is "optional".. However it is very expensive (about $1100) and I cannot afford this at all! I kind of thought he was trying to rip me off, but I can't take the chance of her limping forever. What should I do? And how can I know when an operation is needed if I don't trust her vet?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

SUPER MOE said:


> Guys I really need some help... My one year old Myah ran away two days ago and I found her after two hours of searching with my friends.. I took her to the vet the next morning and he told me she has a fractured pelvis... I am not sure if she was hit by a car or a bike..etc.. She wasn't dragging herself when I found her but she was limping and in pain. The thing is that he told me that an operation is "optional".. However it is very expensive (about $1100) and I cannot afford this at all! I kind of thought he was trying to rip me off, but I can't take the chance of her limping forever. What should I do? And how can I know when an operation is needed if I don't trust her vet?


I suggest starting a new thread as this one is from 2008.

Get a new vet if you dont trust yours, but do it NOW. Like tomorrow morning, you cannot leave her in pain. This is why people insure their animals, so they are never faced with leaving an animal in pain. You have left her in pain over the weekend???


----------



## Ally-Kats

Just read the thread and I am so pleased that Pawlee is on the mend, sending hugs her way


----------



## buffie

Ally-Kats said:


> Just read the thread and I am so pleased that Pawlee is on the mend, sending hugs her way


The original thread is 3 years old


----------



## shyboots

When he said 'optional', did he mean optional as in, she'll survive without it or its either that or put her to sleep?


----------



## Guest

My furbaby was knocked over last year and had broken her pelvis and was bleeding from her bladder, I was truly heartbroken as the vet's told me that they could either put her to sleep or send her to the animal clinic but they didn't think she would even make the journey so I let them put her to sleep, I fel so bad afterwards but I knew deep down that it was best for Tia, I hope your ok, and feel free to pm me if you need somebody to talk to privately xo


----------



## iMAN

I feel your pain. Our 1 1/2 year old female cat Molly went missing on August 8/2011. My Wife let her out at about 8:00 PM, she usually comes to the door to great me when I leave for work at 6:00 AM. This time she did not, my son and I looked for her everyday. Then on the night of August 15/2011 at 11:15 PM my son came running up stairs and said he heard her meowing. We both raced outside and found he in our storage tent next to the house laying on a blanket we had put there for her.

She did not come to us, she just layed there meowing, I knew something was wrong. We were so happy to see her after a long week, and felt whatever was wrong with her we would be able to get her treatment and she would be OK.

Well that was not the case, we brought her to the vet that night (emergency). The Vet took x-rays and the news was not good. She had a very bad break of her left side palvic bones.

The Vet said that she could be treated, but it would cost $3000.00 and a 10 hour drive to the Specialist. We told him to make her comfortable until the morning which was only 4 hours away, so I could talk to my family.

Well we decided that we could not afford it and she probably would not enjoy life as she did before. It was such a dificult decision to make.

We had her put down that morning, my son and I held her paws and comforted her while she went to sleep. We all loved her so much and it kills me to think that she endured a week of pain before she made her way to us so we could help her. 


R.I.P Molly, we will never forget you.


----------



## MissBethM

RIP Molly.

I'm really sorry for your loss  My cat suffered nerve damage and paralysis last august as a result of being shot then knocked over by a car. Thankfully she pulled through but those few days of not knowing were horrific, I couldn't eat or sleep and just kept crying all the time.

I'm very sorry Molly didn't make it but if her injuries were so severe she would have had a diminished quality of life and that would not have been right.

My thought are with you and everyone who suffers such a loss  xxx


----------



## michellew1

So sorry to hear your news, its not good ....we were in the same situation our cat suffered a broken pelvis we had her imobalised to find all her nerves had been damaged, her tail was also broken, and she was incontinent too. We had too make the awful gut wrenching decision a month after the accident. Sorry ...


----------



## jimmeade

Our cat has been hit TWICE!,once when 1 year old and then on Monday last.On both occasions our vet has advised to just let the cat alone,as long as he pees and eats,he was right the first time and so far Tom seems to be coping,he is limping and sometimes in pain but knows what he can and cant do.This approach will also save a great deal in vets bills etc.I know we all love our pets but must remember that they are NOT HUMAN,dont treat them as such.They will heal very well if left alone.


----------



## wyntersmum

there is only you who can make that decision,
i had a cat that had a growth in his ear it was affecting his balance but it was very quick. one day was fine next kept falling over and getting worse, we took him to the vets and halfway through the op they phoned to tell me what they had found, they said they could take it out but i would only have him for approx 2-3 weeks. i decided to say goodbuy while he didnt know anything about it. he would be in pain and painkillers all for no quality of life but for myself. you have to think will it be for me or the cat? you can only be the one to make thet call.
all the best to you and your family whatever you decide.


----------



## babygirls

jimmeade said:


> Our cat has been hit TWICE!,once when 1 year old and then on Monday last.On both occasions our vet has advised to just let the cat alone,as long as he pees and eats,he was right the first time and so far Tom seems to be coping,he is limping and sometimes in pain but knows what he can and cant do.This approach will also save a great deal in vets bills etc.I know we all love our pets but must remember that they are NOT HUMAN,dont treat them as such.They will heal very well if left alone.


You surely are not suggesting that you would leave an animal in pain because they are not human

Cats hide pain very well my last cat lived with a tumour in her lung and breast for god knows how long before she stopped eating I pray to god that she was not in any pain but who knows!! The first I knew about her being ill was when she didnt eat for 2 days then straight to the vet and guess what It cost me a great deal in vets bills £1200 to keep her free from pain and find out what was wrong!!!
No she wasnt human, she was alot more intelligent than them


----------



## kaz25

wyntersmum said:


> there is only you who can make that decision,
> i had a cat that had a growth in his ear it was affecting his balance but it was very quick. one day was fine next kept falling over and getting worse, we took him to the vets and halfway through the op they phoned to tell me what they had found, they said they could take it out but i would only have him for approx 2-3 weeks. i decided to say goodbuy while he didnt know anything about it. he would be in pain and painkillers all for no quality of life but for myself. you have to think will it be for me or the cat? you can only be the one to make thet call.
> all the best to you and your family whatever you decide.


Not sure if this is aimed at the OP or not but this was originally posted in 2008


----------



## buffie

jimmeade said:


> Our cat has been hit TWICE!,once when 1 year old and then on Monday last.On both occasions our vet has advised to just let the cat alone,as long as he pees and eats,he was right the first time and so far Tom seems to be coping,he is limping and sometimes in pain but knows what he can and cant do.This approach will also save a great deal in vets bills etc.I know we all love our pets but must remember that they are NOT HUMAN,dont treat them as such.They will heal very well if left alone.


I do hope that this is a wind up.If not are you aware that it is a criminal offence to allow animals to suffer and deny veterinary care.I do not for one minute believe that any vet would advise what you have just stated.You are correct they are not human,but they do feel pain and to deny relief from that pain is not only an offence but cruel and wrong


----------



## Lumboo

jimmeade said:


> Our cat has been hit TWICE!,once when 1 year old and then on Monday last.On both occasions our vet has advised to just let the cat alone,as long as he pees and eats,he was right the first time and so far Tom seems to be coping,he is limping and sometimes in pain but knows what he can and cant do.This approach will also save a great deal in vets bills etc.I know we all love our pets but must remember that they are NOT HUMAN,dont treat them as such.They will heal very well if left alone.


After viewing another thread this morning can I just point out to you not to put your cat in the microwave even for 5 seconds as it causes internal damage and burns.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/188040-omg-some-people-should-locked-up-good.html

Sorry, just thought I should point it out as your mentality regarding animal welfare appears to be the same as the guy in the article!


----------



## purplejenjen

Hi all i know this is a old thread but thought i would add to it a bit more lol. My cat has recently been through a similar thing. He went missing for 2 days which was horrible enough but when he turned up he seemed to be limping on his rear end. We rushed him to the vet thinking it was his pelvis or a broken leg but it was his tail which had been broken. The vet told us to take him home with it being the weekend and to bring him back on monday so they could xray him and operate. 

The xrays showed his tail had been completely ripped out of its socket and the vet could insert 3 fingers in the gap on the xray. While he was being operated on the vet found severe nerve damage and his exact words were 'im praying for a miracle that this cat pulls through' he didnt think he would be able to use the toilet and only gave echo a 10% chance of survival. At this news both me and my partner were absolutely gutted as 1 of the other users said hes my fur child.

We took echo home expecting the worst and i have to say i have never cried so much in my life. I took a week off work to monitor his toilet functions and to keep him clean because his stitches were so close to his anus there was a high chance of infection. He had to go to the vets almost every day for the 1st week but as he improved he had to go back less. After 2 weeks he got the all clear. That was just over a month ago and hes still doing well so (touch wood) it goes to show cats are wonderful creatures and miracles do happen.

The reason im posting is im a bit nervous about letting him out again. My house faces onto fields but echo goes round the front onto the road because of the birds, he loves birds lol. Because of this we havnt dared let him out yet plus hes got a big bald patch on his rump. Im just wanting to know if people let there cats out after being hit by a car and if they were ok? Do they tend to learn from their mistakes? Echo is currently driving us mad miowing at the cat flap lol

Thanks


----------

